# Bettelthread nach Gästepass Nummer 291091752092357



## rudiradio (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute, da ich aus Geldgründen erst jetzt Diablo 3 kaufen konnte und es nach einer Stundenlangen Telefonieraktion in der Umgebung überall ausverkauft war warte ich jetzt bis zum 8-12 Juni auf meine AMazon bestellung. VERDAMMT ICH KANN NICHT MEHR WARTEN 
Ist irgendwer so nett und verkürzt mir die zeit mit einem Gästepass`? Ich küsse euch die Füße! Ganz ehrlich!


----------

